# Samba on LAMP server, wie am besten****



## Loveboat (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen LAMP-Server mit Ubuntu am laufen. Nun möchte ich gerne für ein paar wenige User   ein Netzlaufwerk mittels Samba einbinden. Es sollen keine riesigen Kapazitäten für diese Handvoll User bereitgestellt werden, sondern mehr als "Arbeitslaufwerk" um Scans von MFP-Geräten zu sammeln.

Meine Frage:

Wie mache ich das logisch am besten? Ich administriere meinen LAMP via Webmin und dem Samba-Modul.

Lege ich für jeden Anwender einen eigenen lokalen User inkl. Home-Dir an oder lege ich nur am besten nur einen lokalen User auf den alle mittels Unterordner zugriff haben? Und wo lege ich diese  Daten auf dem Filesystem am besten ab? 

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mein Anliegen und könnt mir einen Tip geben, wie ich es am besten mache.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------

